# Spurr of the moment - Flagstaff



## CDG (Sep 11, 2007)

OK, in the alternative techniques forum you can see some of my Polaroids of Mount Elden.  I'm planning on going back out that way tomorrow morning before Sunrise.  I'll be leaving NAU campus sometime around 3:30 in the morning in order to make it to the peak between 4:30 and 5.  I might try leaving a little earlier.  Anyway if you're interested in tagging along, you can follow me, or ride along in my Jeep Cherokee.  You won't need a really wild vehicle to climb Mount Elden, but you'll probably be most comfortable on the rough spots if you have a Jeep or similar size vehicle.


----------

